# Reworking the Babywearing Spam guidelines, and a little note on the "Honor System"



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Hello Everyone







Want to run a few things by you.

First: I'm planning to rework the spam guidelines. This will make things a bit more flexible for WAHMs. I'm a little behind, as this has already been implemented in Diapering. My pay has been docked accordingly.









Second: _The Honor System_ As you know, here in babywearing we have certain rules prohibiting SPAM. I feel there are two main reasons for, and benefits of, this policy:

1. We want to honor our advertisers and maintain the value of their advertising dollars.

2. We want to maintain the integrity of 'reviews' and information shared... When spam is disguised as a review, how can Mamas trust what anyone says?

We're here to help slinging mamas, that's the key thing. We want to provide great information and support about the exciting options in babywearing. Valued advertisers help us do that. So many of you tell me frequently that you enjoy this forum, and you are glad that Mothering hosts it.

Of course, there are many ways of getting around the rules, spamming for your buddies and whatnot. I'm always getting emails from upset Mamas alerting me to sneaky spam. Well, I do not want to spend my days chasing down people who brag about spamming on other boards. It's the honor system here, Mamas. If you feel you must take advantage of this forum to spam your stuff, then you are choosing to undermine the intention of this community.

Mind your Karma!!
Just say no to spam!

Respectfully,
Pamela


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

bump


----------

